# part-time excel consulting - where to start?



## poolgirl (Jan 19, 2012)

hi all, i have been following this forum for quite a long time now (mainly for solutions on how to solve thorny excel problems) but this is my first post! 

i have been using excel/vba for ~10years off and on for work (banking industry) and now am trying to take it to the next level by starting a consulting business on the side, with a view to going full-time eventually if the income stream is sustainable. whiel it is yet to be proven in $ and cents i believe i have some unique perspectives - that of a frontline user as well as a programmer - that set me apart from more accredited and full-time professionals.

i'm wondering if anyone out there has some advice on the following:

1) how to go about finding work (am happy to take small jobs to start with). am based in singapore where excel consulting is not really established yet. 
2) my own industry is probably where i should start but moonlighting is not allowed, so i daren't bring it up to rival companies. 
3) how to price my services (by the hour? by project? follow-up troubleshooting/tweaking included/excluded?)


----------



## superkeoken (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Poolgirl!

I'd like to offer my advice but it's been a year since your post. Are you still keen?


----------



## pranshua1 (Feb 12, 2014)

superkeoken said:


> Hi Poolgirl!
> 
> I'd like to offer my advice but it's been a year since your post. Are you still keen?



can you please explain the process? I m interested


----------

